
With 850K Users In 2 Months, Circle Of Moms Comes Out Of Nowhere - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/04/with-850k-users-in-2-months-circle-of-moms-comes-out-of-nowhere/
======
pg
I don't think I've ever heard of such growth. What new monster of virality did
they cook up?

~~~
fallentimes
Facebook apps. But I doubt they'll be as effective with facebook's relatively
new layout.

The TC commenters (yeah, I know) are calling bullshit on the growth numbers.

~~~
pg
Oh, is it 850k FB app users? I thought they meant actual users of their site.

~~~
fallentimes
Should have clarified: according to them it's actual site users, but their FB
apps are what drove the growth.

I can't believe I'm writing this, but I tend to agree with the sentiment
reflected in the TC comments: something isn't right.

How can a site with so many users be dead everywhere else?

<http://www.quarkbase.com/show/circleofmoms.com>

